# WHy so cheap?



## GH Consigliere (Jan 16, 2011)

Why is biogen so cheap then the rest is their a catch 22? Shipping sOmething? 
Or they just can ! Is there oil good? And am not bashing them just asking? Uncle not bad temple ok!


----------



## The Prototype (Jan 16, 2011)

You get what you pay for.


----------



## james-27 (Jan 16, 2011)

From what I keep reading there gear isn't all that bad.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jan 16, 2011)

Their Sust 325 works.


----------



## GH Consigliere (Jan 16, 2011)

Hummm


----------



## Life (Jan 16, 2011)

Their gear seems to be hit and miss. Their lack of presence on forums however leaves me feeling very "iffy."


----------



## GH Consigliere (Jan 16, 2011)

Here that!!!


----------



## stronger4ever (Jan 16, 2011)

They probably make less money which means they dont spend it in advertising as other companies do. Have some faith and try them. I believe they are good...


----------



## D0C (Jan 16, 2011)

just waiting to get my order its on its way...ill keep you guys updated..


----------



## GH Consigliere (Jan 17, 2011)

Yes keep us updated


----------



## srbijadotokija (Jan 17, 2011)

I thing you know. You get what you pay, so you get crap and they still make money.


----------



## XYZ (Jan 17, 2011)

rippedgolfer said:


> you get what you pay for.


 

+1


----------



## GH Consigliere (Jan 17, 2011)

Hear that!!!  I was look at one, one is 25 dollars for deca from bio the orther is from temple 120 the uncle has it for 150
 but he make u get for 20 mil. That's 
nuts I think am going to stay in the middle lol


----------



## stiphy (Jan 17, 2011)

I would like to hear from someone from biogen.  They are strangely silent.


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Jan 17, 2011)

stiphy said:


> I would like to hear from someone from biogen. They are strangely silent.


 
Same here!


----------



## GH Consigliere (Jan 17, 2011)

They not! Trust


----------



## Who Dat (Jan 17, 2011)

stay away.....if u have any sense at all. unless your the type to buy your old lady a gucci purse from habib at a fuckin convenience store. it goes for everything in life, u get what u pay for. every time


----------



## GH Consigliere (Jan 17, 2011)

Lol


----------



## Mudge (Jan 17, 2011)

Markup in the gear world is huge, so don't go thinking it costs $50 to make a bottle of goodies.


----------



## blergs. (Jan 17, 2011)

rippedgolfer said:


> You get what you pay for.


thats kinda a bullshit statment.

its not about price its about research and quality labs.

only in amarica mostly are prices soo high most of world its dirt cheap a few bucks an amp of HG gear.

you get what you pay for is what there telling you to empty out your pockets lol


----------



## blergs. (Jan 17, 2011)

Mudge said:


> Markup in the gear world is huge, so don't go thinking it costs $50 to make a bottle of goodies.


more like a couple of bucks for UGL gear. vial and lable costing almost as much as the gear lol.
i agree markup can be crazy. and then some "think " ohh this gear must be shit its only 40$ for 10ml of teste from a ugl, well if you look around you can get even cheaper and it can even be HG gear.


----------



## T H E O R E M (Jan 17, 2011)

im surprised at the lack of feedback on this place. Im dying to get some of their clomid considering i can buy a lifetime supply for the price of ONE set from other sites, but def comes off very sketchy with prices so drastically cheaper.


----------



## Who Dat (Jan 18, 2011)

blergs. said:


> thats kinda a bullshit statment.
> i can get omnadre250 for 3$ an amp from one place or 14$ an amp from another.
> its not about price its about research and quality labs.
> 
> ...


 

roll with it then numbnuts. after all u got your foakleys for $20. and the stupid people pay $120. and natural light dont taste bad huh? u like dr.pepper but shit, dr. thunder is just the same. .....douche


----------



## ROID (Jan 18, 2011)

rippedgolfer said:


> You get what you pay for.



agree. Unfortunate but true


----------



## ROID (Jan 18, 2011)

blergs. said:


> thats kinda a bullshit statment.
> 
> its not about price its about research and quality labs.
> 
> ...



Most of the world sells products that are shit too.

When it comes to gear , quality and cheap are two words that do not go together.

I learned that the hard way.


----------



## blergs. (Jan 18, 2011)

well i been getting my HG test for 3-4 $ an amp for years now and im happy also regularly get ugl gear for cheap and am happy.

guys dont hate because you piss away money and get angry because of my statment, i know what i say is fact, you must be openminded.... think about it.
im sorry YOU had a bad _Experience_, that dont mean much to me thow.


----------



## blergs. (Jan 18, 2011)

Who Dat said:


> roll with it then numbnuts. after all u got your foakleys for $20. and the stupid people pay $120. and natural light dont taste bad huh? u like dr.pepper but shit, dr. thunder is just the same. .....douche




hey dick head did i call you names? its not my fault you got fucked and now pay out the ass for gear. i get my HG for dirt cheap, all it takes is brains and research. you obviously dont have nether.

ps. where not talking about "knock offs" dip shit  lol


----------



## blergs. (Jan 18, 2011)

ROID said:


> Most of the world sells products that are shit too.
> 
> When it comes to gear , quality and cheap are two words that do not go together.
> 
> I learned that the hard way.


quality and cheap are two words that do go together if you do the right research and get the right connections.

im sorry you had a bad exp thow.
somtimes it happens even with some research.


----------



## ROID (Jan 18, 2011)

blergs. said:


> well i been getting my HG test for 3-4 $ an amp for years now and im happy also regularly get ugl gear for cheap and am happy.
> 
> guys dont hate because you piss away money and get angry because of my statment, i know what i say is fact, you must be openminded.... think about it.
> im sorry YOU had a bad _Experience_, that dont mean much to me thow.



When you are rich like I am money isn't an issue. I buy the most expensive gear because it's a status thing.

I'm sorry YOU are poor.


----------



## The Prototype (Jan 18, 2011)

blergs. said:


> thats kinda a bullshit statment.
> 
> its not about price its about research and quality labs.
> 
> ...



If my statement is BS then why are there tons of poor reviews of biogen gear all over the web stating their gear is selective and mainly underdosed. Prices are set by the market, not by the cost to manufacturer the gear. If their gear is as good as the next ugl, then they lose $15 of opportunity costs per vial for selling it for $25. 

Blergs, you didn't say one intelluctual thing with any support but just rambled amd called people out. For these reasons, I'm negging you.


----------



## The Prototype (Jan 18, 2011)

blergs. said:


> quality and cheap are two words that do go together if you do the right research and get the right connections.
> 
> im sorry you had a bad exp thow.
> somtimes it happens even with some research.



Quality and research is some of the most expensive part of making gear. Someone can make it in their kitchen for a few bucks or you can have a real lab with scientists and GMP products. You think these things don't costs money? And where does that costs get transferred down to? You! 

I really don't care if you get gh for a couple of bucks. I am
talking on a level of economics that you wouldn't understand. Just b/c one person buys gh for cheap amd it's quality is good does not mean the entire market will pay the same price. Markets are different all over the world and that will dictate prices.


----------



## GH Consigliere (Jan 18, 2011)

Well said rippedgolfer!!


----------



## blergs. (Jan 18, 2011)

rippedgolfer said:


> Quality and research is some of the most expensive part of making gear. Someone can make it in their kitchen for a few bucks or you can have a *real lab with scientists and GMP products.* You think these things don't costs money? And where does that costs get transferred down to? You!
> 
> I really don't care if you get gh for a couple of bucks. I am
> *talking on a level of economics that you wouldn't understand.* Just b/c one person buys gh for cheap amd it's quality is good does not mean the entire market will pay the same price. Markets are different all over the world and that will dictate prices.



is that not wat fuckign HG gear is? is it not tru there is out there omnadren for 3$ an amp? or shering teste for 5$ an amp?   yes there is 
and its GMP and its real.
im not only talking about UGL gear.fuck i can find cheaper HG gears half the time.
yes it costs money but you guys and blinded by inflation.

yes i understand, your blinded by BS, what are you Amarican, canadian? (no shittin on ether but i can tell your fromt he west as i am also) have you ever even left your fucking country? if not, no wonder your brain washed. 
i know GMP costs money, I knoe testign and quality control costs money. that coses the same if nto more then the product itself.
but guess what, you obviously dont know economices asmuch as you think you do.

HGH is usually alot of money, and your NOT going to get HG HGH for dirt cheap anywhere in the world unless its stolenfor some reez.  
but where nto talking about HGH where talking about gear. and buddy its DIRT CHEAP HG or UGL if your not a dumbass.
and buddy fucking trust me that i have traveled the world, seen the price diffrences (same GMP quality onlything is less labore costs in soem places) i have many connections  and i have worked for the "big Pharma" so stop making yourself lok like an ideot.

go pay your 18$ an amp DOM while ill get it closer to whole sale prices.
you do know what "whoel sale" is right? cept you dont need to buy much. you just need research.


----------



## blergs. (Jan 18, 2011)

rippedgolfer said:


> Markets are different all over the world and that will dictate prices.


there you said it.
so why the fuck are you arguing with me.


now if your smart you will know that say for eg. shering its in usa and they rape you price wise because they can. well go to italy then Same company shering, same standards "GMP ect.) but they know they cant "rape you" so its at a more honest price.

only in amarica and sadly canada mostly are the prices just stupid. thanx to laws wich make no sence.


----------



## blergs. (Jan 18, 2011)

rippedgolfer said:


> If my statement is BS then why are there tons of poor reviews of biogen gear all over the web stating their gear is selective and mainly underdosed. Prices are set by the market, not by the cost to manufacturer the gear. If their gear is as good as the next ugl, then they lose $15 of opportunity costs per vial for selling it for $25.
> 
> Blergs, you didn't say one intelluctual thing with any support but just rambled amd called people out. For these reasons, I'm negging you.


*I NEVER SAID ONCE HERE in this thread THAT BIOGEN WAS GOOD!
read my posts first before you talk shit.*
I DONT KNOW BIOGEN they could be complete shit or good. I DONT KNOW
I NEVER EVEN MENTIONED THEM .
all i posted is when some one posted "well you get what you payfor".
wich is bullshit . 
what i can rise the price of shit  made gear up a few hundred and now its good all a sudden?


----------



## blergs. (Jan 18, 2011)

and agian  the market . you keep talking about the market.
you obviously dont know it.
its like saying well go to GNC its "the market prices" we all fucking know we can find the same for less common man are you seriosly this blind.
negg me all you want i just got a bunch of reps from this thread already so i know im not the only one thats not blind.


----------



## blergs. (Jan 18, 2011)

here ill simplify: price DOES NOT dictate quality.


[FONT=&quot]You can pay allot for shit gear you can pay nothing for great gear it’s all about YOU, you intelligence, your research and your connections.
Same goes for supplements.
You can go buy 5lb of whey from GNC "market/retail price" you can stop being a f-ing sheep of the herd and poke you head out the box and save money.
But if you’re stupid stay in the box because you will just most likely get ripped off[/FONT].


----------



## The Prototype (Jan 19, 2011)

blergs. said:


> is that not wat fuckign HG gear is? is it not tru there is out there omnadren for 3$ an amp? or shering teste for 5$ an amp?   yes there is
> and its GMP and its real.
> im not only talking about UGL gear.fuck i can find cheaper HG gears half the time.
> yes it costs money but you guys and blinded by inflation.
> ...



Where do I begin? First, I am a Finance major and work in world markets.  In fact, I am an appraiser so I know a thing or two about economics. So your claim I don't know what I'm talking about is nothing but a false assumption.

I don't pay $18 an amp. You make a lot of assumptions such as I've never left the U.S. but in fact, I wasn't even born in the states.  You see, anyone that knows a thing about economics, knows prices are driven by supply and demand.  Maybe they produce HGH where you're from and it's more plentiful than other areas so you're gonna pay a cheaper rate than I would. That doesn't mean EVERYONE should pay what you do.  There are a lot of other factors that go into the price than just the powder.  By the time half of the gear reaches the U.S., it's probably exchanged hands many, many times.  And each time a new person takes possession of the product, the price goes up b/c they want their cut. Actually, it doesn't even need to exchange hands.  There are many sources that are just a middle man and take orders.  I've read many books on UGLs and the underground gear world and I am telling you from what I've read and researched, most indicate Biogen is selective and many people claim the gear is underdosed. 

To be honest, I don't even know the point of your argument.  I didn't even understand half of it.  The only point I see you're trying to make is bragging to us how you pay dirt cheap prices while the rest of the naive world pays outrageous prices. People in Japan pay $4 for an orange, where I can get it for $4 a bushel.  Do I think their dumbasses?  No, that's b/c that's the going rate.  Anyways I'm done with this conversation.  You clearly just make unreasonable assumptions and think they are facts.


----------



## The Prototype (Jan 19, 2011)

blergs. said:


> negg me all you want i just got a bunch of reps from this thread already so i know im not the only one thats not blind.



This is BS. Probably like everything else you said.  You didn't get ONE rep from all the ranting you did above.  You got ONE rep from BigBird on your first posts on this thread where you say "you get what you pay for" is BS.  In fact, I've gotten several PMs of people wondering why you're so angry and why you're such a douche.


----------



## johnnyringo74 (Jan 19, 2011)

well why dont someone just tell us where to buy legit sh%t then? i for one, do not want to waste money. if im buying bunk stuff, id liketo know ASAP.>!!!! at any rate, i guess its trial and error for most of us......so we are all bound to lose some money....who knows....


----------



## GH Consigliere (Jan 19, 2011)

Walmart


----------



## D0C (Jan 19, 2011)

johnnyringo74 said:


> well why dont someone just tell us where to buy legit sh%t then? i for one, do not want to waste money. if im buying bunk stuff, id liketo know ASAP.>!!!! at any rate, i guess its trial and error for most of us......so we are all bound to lose some money....who knows....


   Bro the GNC at your local riteaid has the best gear..dont me dumb this site offers a sponsor forum go there and make ur choice..


----------



## GH Consigliere (Jan 19, 2011)

Gnc is good got good gear!! Lol


----------



## stronger4ever (Jan 19, 2011)

blergs. said:


> thats kinda a bullshit statment.
> 
> its not about price its about research and quality labs.
> 
> ...



I agree


----------



## RAHHH (Jan 19, 2011)

rippedgolfer said:


> I don't even know the point of your argument. I didn't even understand half of it. The only point I see you're trying to make is bragging to us how you pay dirt cheap prices while the rest of the naive world pays outrageous prices. People in Japan pay $4 for an orange, where I can get it for $4 a bushel. Do I think their dumbasses? No, that's b/c that's the going rate. Anyways I'm done with this conversation. You clearly just make unreasonable assumptions and think they are facts.


Im sorry but I agree with Blergs. 
His point is with the internet, connections, research why the hell wouldent you buy from a market thats got what you want cheaper.

Why wouldent you go and get HG gear for cheper then alot of the UGL gear on the net?
Why would you go and buy from  a place thats passed hands many times
Im sorry but to be thats being a sheep in the herd.

Yes japan it is crazy amount for some fruits.
with this thing called the internet though, ordering overseas from a cheap place  for say oranges, give you a chance to make extra profit.

I think hes mad becuase you are too blind to see his point, I see it.

Why would I buy oranges in japan when I got a friend "connect" in florda that will just fedex me a box of them, and the money saved covers the shipping and keeps coin in my pocket.

I'm sorry buy you can buy from a "market" wich is high, or you can get it for less and do some leg work.


Agian why would you want to pay the "going rate" use your head and do some research and save some money.

Thats what I do....

Not attacking you but I just dont understand how you DONT see his point.

In the end this is how I see it also:
why would I pay local retail prices when I can buy for a fraction of the coste else where, all it takes is research.
I can pay the GOING gym rat rate of 250-300$ for a bottle of teste OR i could.......
there is many, even online stores with great deals because in (there) location its just what the price is.

we are not in the stone age man. its called (air mail)


----------



## RAHHH (Jan 19, 2011)

johnnyringo74 said:


> well why dont someone just tell us where to buy legit sh%t then? i for one, do not want to waste money. if im buying bunk stuff, id liketo know ASAP.>!!!! at any rate, i guess its trial and error for most of us......so we are all bound to lose some money....who knows....


 there are some really good sponcers here, just go there and do soem reading.
i like naps Geneza line and EK has some great deals on HG test here and there. acually naps does also  ends up being a few bucks an amp.
there are others just DO RESEARCH.


----------



## RAHHH (Jan 19, 2011)

rippedgolfer said:


> Where do I begin? First, I am a Finance major and work in world markets.


so you must know about stocks, buy cheap sell high.... hummmmmmmmm.. i mean sell higher to the market where you could make profit. i do the same but i do it to keep $ in my pocket.
anyway interesting thread.


----------



## pitbullguy0101 (Jan 19, 2011)

is nobody gunna say anything about biogen good or bad... Actual customers with real exp!! thanks fellas


----------



## GH Consigliere (Jan 20, 2011)

Na I don't think they are! Lol


----------



## Pitbull44 (Jan 20, 2011)

I can not find anyone who ran it for more than acouple weeks with proper training and dieting. Everyone that has tried Biogen either stopped because they thought they were bunk or did not know because their training or diet was off. So I decided to just order it and try it for myself. I am currently running there tren e and test p. I will let you know if they are legit or not. I will not say what I think of until my 10 week cycle is over


----------



## GH Consigliere (Jan 20, 2011)

Please keep us updated


----------



## stronger4ever (Jan 20, 2011)

Who Dat said:


> stay away.....if u have any sense at all. unless your the type to buy your old lady a gucci purse from habib at a fuckin convenience store. it goes for everything in life, u get what u pay for. every time



If you buy your lady a gucci you're stupid to begin with. Same with gear. You want to pay more from brand. Give me a break. I don't know about biogen yet. But I tried GP which is usually half the price of the "human grade" gear, with excellent results. You get what you pay for, when you pay extra money is not extra results what youre getting. You're getting more reps making you believe their gear is the best when in reality all gear works the same. 100mg of test is 100mg of test whether it comes in a golden vial or in a glass vial. I'm sorry bro that you get what you pay for makes no sense.


----------



## D0C (Jan 20, 2011)

got my gear my bio today... got here in seven days..


----------



## GH Consigliere (Jan 20, 2011)

Keep me updated!!!


----------



## D0C (Jan 21, 2011)

will do.


----------



## stronger4ever (Jan 21, 2011)

Ok this whole argument because rip and blergs was interesting to read. Yet it doesn't really answer the question that probably most people (who look for affordable gear) are looking for. Is biogen good quality. Until I try it I wont know for certain. But I also know one or two things about economics and I can tell you guys this, the price doesn't necessarily indicate the quality in this case. First we're talking about black market shit, and second of all we're comparing Human Grade with UGL. Obviously Human Grade will have a higher price although the real cost is not much higher, legit companies have more expenses to pay. From country to country that varies and that explains why buying gear from a pharmacy in the US with prescription is a lot more expensive than buying HG in India for instance(we all remember the machinist, or was it the engineer? I forgot) Anyways this is the black market and it is underground shit. Let's compare another UGL that has relatively good reputation, Geneza. Their prices on most sites here are relatively cheap. About 15-25 bucks more expensive than Biogen in most products. What I would like Ripfold to realize is that by biogen selling it at those price they are not really losing opportunity cost, Geneza is probably selling their products to the other suppliers at the same price. What happens is that all the suppliers then try to match eachother's price. Then if someone sold it at 10 bucks less than the other sources they might be losing opportunity cost of selling it for more but they might get more customers, and become more popular and in the long term make more money( I think that's the whole point of the sales most sources carry from time to time). But anyways in the case of Biogen they sell their own gear, they can sell whole sale and make as much as GP does. If it wasnt for all the other sites that supply someone's products flaming them they would be much more popular. Most of the "bad reviews" you mention are from people who haven't use them or tried it for a week and injected their veins and quit, or the infamous abscess rant( which can be easily be caused by bad hygene). If you talk to people that have actually done cycles they will tell you it works as good as axio or GP. By the way go to some of the sources and check at the bulk prices, even from a retailer the prices are really close to the prices from biogen. If they are making a retain profit that gives you an idea of the real wholesale price of gear. I'm going to try it. I will know if its good quality or not but if its not, the reason is not the price but the fact that they are scamming people. Scammers will try to scam people regardless of the prices they post, actually if they want to be more credible they won't charge prices that look unreal or they might send you fake gear or they might simply not send you shit. So either way you can get scammed in this game. I rather get scammed with 100 bucks than get scammed with 1000. If the shit works I found a gold mine.


----------



## GH Consigliere (Jan 21, 2011)

I maybe try them!


----------



## Pitbull44 (Jan 21, 2011)

stronger4ever said:


> Ok this whole argument because rip and blergs was interesting to read. Yet it doesn't really answer the question that probably most people (who look for affordable gear) are looking for. Is biogen good quality. Until I try it I wont know for certain. But I also know one or two things about economics and I can tell you guys this, the price doesn't necessarily indicate the quality in this case. First we're talking about black market shit, and second of all we're comparing Human Grade with UGL. Obviously Human Grade will have a higher price although the real cost is not much higher, legit companies have more expenses to pay. From country to country that varies and that explains why buying gear from a pharmacy in the US with prescription is a lot more expensive than buying HG in India for instance(we all remember the machinist, or was it the engineer? I forgot) Anyways this is the black market and it is underground shit. Let's compare another UGL that has relatively good reputation, Geneza. Their prices on most sites here are relatively cheap. About 15-25 bucks more expensive than Biogen in most products. What I would like Ripfold to realize is that by biogen selling it at those price they are not really losing opportunity cost, Geneza is probably selling their products to the other suppliers at the same price. What happens is that all the suppliers then try to match eachother's price. Then if someone sold it at 10 bucks less than the other sources they might be losing opportunity cost of selling it for more but they might get more customers, and become more popular and in the long term make more money( I think that's the whole point of the sales most sources carry from time to time). But anyways in the case of Biogen they sell their own gear, they can sell whole sale and make as much as GP does. If it wasnt for all the other sites that supply someone's products flaming them they would be much more popular. Most of the "bad reviews" you mention are from people who haven't use them or tried it for a week and injected their veins and quit, or the infamous abscess rant( which can be easily be caused by bad hygene). If you talk to people that have actually done cycles they will tell you it works as good as axio or GP. By the way go to some of the sources and check at the bulk prices, even from a retailer the prices are really close to the prices from biogen. If they are making a retain profit that gives you an idea of the real wholesale price of gear. I'm going to try it. I will know if its good quality or not but if its not, the reason is not the price but the fact that they are scamming people. Scammers will try to scam people regardless of the prices they post, actually if they want to be more credible they won't charge prices that look unreal or they might send you fake gear or they might simply not send you shit. So either way you can get scammed in this game. I rather get scammed with 100 bucks than get scammed with 1000. If the shit works I found a gold mine.


 

Awesome post man. When do you plan on running your Biogen gear?


----------



## stronger4ever (Jan 21, 2011)

Pitbull44 said:


> Awesome post man. When do you plan on running your Biogen gear?



I switched over from Geneza Tren E to Biogen Tren E yesterday bro.


----------



## big60235 (Jan 21, 2011)

stronger4ever said:


> I switched over from Geneza Tren E to Biogen Tren E yesterday bro.



Let me guess..... No bloating so you are stopping today!! Oh wait you got Tren so no Tren cough and shortness of breath so after 2 days you are trashing it.

Strong- I had too.


----------



## GH Consigliere (Jan 21, 2011)

So bio is That good am going to try it! You guys ever tried tigerblood stuff is any good but their price!?


----------



## stronger4ever (Jan 21, 2011)

big60235 said:


> Let me guess..... No bloating so you are stopping today!! Oh wait you got Tren so no Tren cough and shortness of breath so after 2 days you are trashing it.
> 
> Strong- I had too.



I'm still alive..it must be bunk. Lol


----------



## GH Consigliere (Jan 22, 2011)

Lol


----------



## JCBourne (Jan 22, 2011)

It's already been said, but here is a life lesson everyone should have learned at a young age.

You get what you pay for. You pay for a cheap vial of AAS, don't expect human grade, bacteria free gear.


----------



## GH Consigliere (Jan 22, 2011)

Bacteria not good!!! Or is it???lol


----------



## JCBourne (Jan 22, 2011)

You most certainly do not want bacteria in your gear. Infection city.


----------



## GH Consigliere (Jan 24, 2011)

Lol hear that


----------



## stronger4ever (Jan 24, 2011)

GymRat707 said:


> It's already been said, but here is a life lesson everyone should have learned at a young age.
> 
> You get what you pay for. You pay for a cheap vial of AAS, don't expect human grade, bacteria free gear.



LOL its not you get what you paid bro. I think that has already been discussed. HG has a higher price because they have a guarantee of what your getting but you could get really good shit from ugl. And besides bacteria has never been an issue with Biogen. Already 2 shots, no infections, no difference than the gear I was using before. Some guy posted his bloodwork and they are normal for a aas cycle.  Compare Axio with HG. Did you get much more from HG that you got from axio? I don't think so. You get pretty much the same results. If you want to pay more for a more reputable lab then youre paying for that but not for the gear itself. Look at the Geneza retail prices, now substract 20 bucks for profit from retailers. You can see the Biogen prices right there. Nothing out of this world man.


----------



## GH Consigliere (Jan 24, 2011)

God I hope their no bacteria in any gear!!!


----------



## GH Consigliere (Jan 29, 2011)

talking cheap look at the thread with thebigness talking about bg.


----------



## stronger4ever (Jan 29, 2011)

What are you talking about man? Look at that thread, Biggness used the product for two weeks and because he got less bloated he quit. I don't think you know about much gear if unless your running a short ester you can tell the difference in 2 weeks. I've been on tren for 3 weeks now and you should see my arms my friend. Underdosed my ass. Why so cheap? Look at the dragon pharma Irish posted...(Stop bringing up shit unless you have some evidence). For example you have the balls to try it and run it yourself.


----------



## GH Consigliere (Jan 29, 2011)

How's ur cycle going? Am willing to give them a try but the price throws me off, how ling u been running your bg gear?


----------



## Delawerebadboy (Jan 29, 2011)

I think the test 300 is deffinetly not under dosed, and the tren e is spot on


----------



## GH Consigliere (Jan 29, 2011)

Will give them a shot!!


----------



## pitbullguy0101 (Jan 30, 2011)

please post afterwards!!!


----------



## GH Consigliere (Jan 30, 2011)

Will do!!!


----------



## 240PLUS (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## Pitbull44 (Jan 30, 2011)

Delawerebadboy said:


> I think the test 300 is deffinetly not under dosed, and the tren e is spot on




Yes the Tren e is awesome man!


----------



## GH Consigliere (Jan 30, 2011)

Nice!!


----------



## stronger4ever (Feb 8, 2011)

Got my blood work done. The labs are super fast, anyways. The biogen test I got is good. Look at the results yourself.


----------



## Lambo12 (Feb 8, 2011)

I was taking biogen sust 325... I think it is some good shit! I have tried other shit that is stronger than biogen but I will still recommend there gear! I am currently on biogen suspension and I am loving it! Really good!


----------



## GH Consigliere (Feb 8, 2011)

Nice dude good shit strong4ever it was found!! Kept my word !!


----------



## GH Consigliere (Feb 9, 2011)

Strong4fever I can't really see it


----------



## Big Pimpin (Feb 9, 2011)

Chino0823 said:


> Strong4fever I can't really see it




Click on the pic.


----------



## jagbender (Feb 9, 2011)

Chino0823 said:


> Strong4fever I can't really see it


Click on the Thumbnail


----------



## GH Consigliere (Feb 9, 2011)

opps nice thanks 1500 what is normal?


----------



## weightslayer (Feb 9, 2011)

Chino0823 said:


> opps nice thanks 1500 what is normal?


200-800(600-800 being the higher levels)


----------



## GH Consigliere (Feb 9, 2011)

Nice didn't know that


----------



## GH Consigliere (Feb 28, 2011)

From geneza? Opps wrong trend!


----------

